# What am I doing wrong?



## tryp51 (Jun 1, 2015)

Went through the training class, my ratings for last night was 4.0. I was courteous, polite, and was communicative with the riders. Had a problem finding a destination. Tried to console ruder on charges. I know I rscieved many 5's, it seems the obes that dont talk to you give poor ratings, thats my opinion. I now have 3 weeks to show improvement. Any advice?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tryp51 said:


> Went through the training class, my ratings for last night was 4.0. I was courteous, polite, and was communicative with the riders. Had a problem finding a destination. Tried to console ruder on charges. I know I rscieved many 5's, it seems the obes that dont talk to you give poor ratings, thats my opinion. I now have 3 weeks to show improvement. Any advice?


I'd recommend:

- Do not work the drunk shift. Head for home by 8pm or upon encountering your first drunk, whichever is sooner.

- Conduct active pax profiling - accept no pax with a rating less than 4.7. Cancel all rides where the pax has misdropped the pin, phones / texts you to ask where you are, does not know where he/she is, or is not curbside and ready to go within 1 or 2 minutes.

- Say hello to pax when they get in but do not try to initiate any conversation other than "how are you today". If they want to talk then answer them but your goal is to end the conversation quickly, without cutting them off. No talking about Uber, Lyft, taxis, driver pay, religion, politics etc. Just say you have no opinion if asked about any of these.

- Absolutely no grovelling or insecurity - be confident with pax; you are in charge; it's your ride.

- If you make a mistake such as shoot a red light or miss a turn, do not apologize for it or mention it at all. The pax may not have noticed, but it's obviously 100% guaranteed that they will know about it if you do mention it.

- Stay away from surge areas


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

elelegido said:


> - Conduct active pax profiling - accept no pax with a rating less than 4.7. Cancel all rides where the pax has misdropped the pin, phones / texts you to ask where you are, does not know where he/she is, or is not curbside and ready to go within 1 or 2 minutes.


DO follow this advice.

I used to be one of those Uber drivers that accepts anyone but after picking up a pax with a 4.4 rating, I felt a little intimidated because this person had terrible manners and accused me of slowing down over one left turn. (Obvious indicator that she's going to give me a low rating)

I wish I could've helped this person get a better rating but now I see why her ratings are so low and I had no choice but to give her a 2/5 since I need to let other drivers beware of this woman.

Her account name is Princess. She lives in LA and goes to Hollywood.


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

Nicely done! If this doesn't boost your ratings, nothing will.


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

Be communicative, but don't speak unless spoken to. Most riders don't like it when drivers are nosy.
Ratings will swing greatly if you just started. A less than 5 star rating has a greater impact on a driver with 10 rides than a driver with 100 rides.
Do be confident in your driving. Just like elelegido says: Mistakes can happen, such as running a stop sign or the Navigation giving you the wrong directions, but don't make yourself weak by apologizing to the riders. You risk a 5 star rating doing so.

As far as rated passengers go: I had 4.0 riders who were very generous to me and gave me tip (I can safely say that I got 5 stars from them), and I encountered 5.0 riders who sent call girls in their stead (I was not happy and 1 starred them for that)
Remember, you also have the power to dock anybody who gives you the wrong address or doesn't show up on time, or overall treats you badly.

Otherwise, you seem to be on the right track. Just keep driving and you'll get the hang of it, .


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

your photo is sideways ,leads to lower scores.


----------



## Qwert1234 (May 27, 2015)

Keep the limit this the main key for good rate and be smart fast when you get there talk slowly


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> DO follow this advice.
> 
> I used to be one of those Uber drivers that accepts anyone but after picking up a pax with a 4.4 rating, I felt a little intimidated because this person had terrible manners and accused me of slowing down over one left turn. (Obvious indicator that she's going to give me a low rating)
> 
> ...


First thing I would have noticed is the name Princess. That was a dead giveaway of her attitude.


----------

